# eKradle - NOT AVAILABLE



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.ekradle.com/

Found this ad on my facebook page. 
I thought of the aunt who's nephew is a quadriplegic, or Ann as she's playing her music.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Or knitting patterns by the side of your armchair as you work on a project...  this has great potential!

Cool product, thank you for posting it!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

That's a good idea, Susan.  I hadn't thought of that.  I am thinking of adding my crochet patterns.  
deb


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

You could use it on the treadmill too (since I would use text to speech to listen to it)


----------



## higdona (Dec 1, 2009)

ravenclawprefect said:


> You could use it on the treadmill too (since I would use text to speech to listen to it)


I tend to use audible or recordings for the blind and dyslexic when I am at the gym. I will try the text to speech software on the kindle when I get it.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, do I love this!!  I showed it to DH and he wants me to get one for us to share.  Since it will hold an 8 1/2 x 11 sheet of paper, he wants it for beside his desk (when I'm not using it).  With the easy portability, we could find dozens of uses for it around the house.  I think the idea of using it for knitting/crocheting/cross-stitch patterns is invaluable.  I wonder how many thousands of times I've been working on a project and had to continually pick up my pattern to see what I needed to do next.  I love the idea of using it to hold your Kindle while taking a bath.  Even in a waterproof bag I still get nervous reading my KK in the tub.... but I'm an avid bathtub reader.  With this, you can read in the tub without your Kindle being too near the water.
    My only question is..... why didn't we KindleBoarders come up with this idea and make enough $$ to keep us in books for our Kindles for life??


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Because we're too busy reading and accessorizing.
deb


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

drenee said:


> Because we're too busy reading and accessorizing.
> deb


Sorry, Deb, I would have responded to your note sooner but I had to check out a new Vera Bradley bag, and an extra Mighty Bright light, and I needed to look at the new DecalGirl skins... and dream about what my next Oberon cover is going to be.... and I've been doing some measuring to figure out what location for my new eKradel will work best near my rocker where I read most often.  I think the eKradel is going to be my Christmas present to myself.... I'm thinking a string of Christmas lights around the stand will be festive. They can't be the blinking kind, though, too distracting while I'm reading.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Hahaha....too funny.
deb


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Okay, after going to the website for this "accessory" half a dozen times... I decided I have many places in my home where this would come in so handy...... so I placed my order tonight.  No more book stand on my lap all the time.... the dog can reclaim his spot.  No more worrying that the dog will break my KK when he jumps up onto my lap and my KK is there.  No more worrying about dropping my KK into the tub where I read every time I take a bath.  And, finally, a way to read in bed and still be comfortable and not get a "krink" in my neck.  I can't wait!!  I have no idea how long it will take to get it (can't beat free shipping) but I'll post again once it arrives and I've tried it out.  It was a little pricey, but if it works out like I'm hoping, it will be well worth it.
    Thanks so much for posting this Deb..... you have earned another star for your Enabler crown!!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

oh can't wait to hear what you think of it in person - I would have to do some major moving around of things - I already have a Blue Max light next to my chair - and an end table etc.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello higdona

I have to make one comment.. I am dyslexic and can't stand to listen to audio while I am reading.. I hear it works for some.. but people seem to have this misconception that its really helpful.. I am so glad there are things that work for so many dyslexics but we are a misunderstood group.. one size does not fit all 

For me I need to read it or hear it.. both at the same time I end up with zero understanding of what I am hearing or seeing.. too much going on...I am also someone who can not listen to music or TV while reading either, background can be a distraction in some cases.

I just wanted to point it out since I see this comment alot and wanted to let people know if you know a dyslexic don't assume that this is always the case 

  thanks for listening...


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

rho said:


> oh can't wait to hear what you think of it in person - I would have to do some major moving around of things - I already have a Blue Max light next to my chair - and an end table etc.


I'll have to do some "re-arranging" also. I have an end table beside my chair for my laptop, coffee cup, and TV remote. But, my end table has Queen Anne legs so I'm thinking that at least one or two of the legs on the eKradel will roll under the end table so the vertical post will be able to be right up against the table. I use a wooden slanted book stand on my lap now for my Kindle, and every time I get up to refill my coffee, answer the phone etc, I have to take the stand and set it over on my laptop (carefully) while taking care of my cord from my Mighty Bright light too. I'm thinking with the eKradel, I'll just be able to swing the eKradel "arm" holding my KK out of the way slightly which will be MUCH easier. I'll let you know once I actually have it and can see how it works out.


----------



## Jason in MA (Apr 28, 2009)

That's definitely a neat idea. I think that maybe one could be made slightly more cost effective, and if so could really take off commercially.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!  I ordered one of these and immediately paid for it several days ago.  I just received an email from the company saying that they are having production problems and are pulling the eKradel from the market.  They are refunding my $$.... but I'm disappointed.  I was looking forward to having this!  They said it could be several months before they get things straightened out.  Just wanted to let everyone know.  Bah - Humbug!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow, the link doesn't even work any longer (unless it's only my PC having performance anxiety?).


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Wow, the link doesn't even work any longer (unless it's only my PC having performance anxiety?).


Nope, it's not just you. Or your computer.


----------

